# specialized p.2 cromo or giant STP?



## gomuckafoose (Feb 11, 2008)

hey, im just getting into the dirt jump/urban scene and i was looking twoards getting a new bike b/c what i got now isnt exactly workn'...what i have now is a fuji discovery I, def not a dirt jump/urban bike, but believe it or not, i have dirt jumped it b4 and jumped it down stairs. it is DEF not the type of bike for my type of riding.

so that brings me to my problem, should i buy a giant STP or a 2008 specialized P.2 CroMo? the P.2 i have seen b4 and it seemed like a very good ride. but i've been hearing alot about the STP's.personally, at first glance, i would have said that the STP was department store quality.idk much about it so i need some help with my decision.

i dont understand all the hype about the STP, so im looking mainly for information about that bike.

the only thing that i ask is that if u do have a response for me, PLEASE try to contact me on my screen name(AIM) before you post on this thread(if u have one).it really doesnt matter if u dont, but id prefer you talk to me on my screen name b/c im new to this site and cant navigate it very well.

MY SCREEN NAME IS ddr4life14


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The p series geometry is pretty odd, some like it, most don't.

The stp has much better components for the money and a much better geometry. It isn't because it's less flashy than a specialized that it is department store quality.


----------



## BroncoJo (Feb 18, 2008)

*I'm not going to claim to know anything *as I'm just getting back into the whole urban/dj thing but it seems like I was in the exact same place as you. I went with a 07 p1 chro-mo and couldn't be more happy. I got on the bike and couldn't felt more comfortable, even after riding a fisher for the last year.

The gaint stp also seemed like a department store bike with some decent components but I went with the p1 because at the bike shop I was at had 3 giants, that were almost new, broken. (none of the bikes owners look like they could ride very hard either)


----------



## chenny (Jul 11, 2009)

since p2 is steel and stp is aluminum, steel would feel so much better while jumping it. it's flexy, not as easy to snap..... etc. i find p2 cromo geometry very very comfortable, it felt odd for like 1 day then u get used to it and rides soo smooth. So if it was up to me i would definally get the p2 cromo.

coming from a guy that owns two


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

i got the stp 0 frame, and so far its been fun. but ive only hit the dj once, but dont a lot of urban riding on it and its holding up...but what do i know


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*2010 Specialized P2 Long*

@chenny +1, 4.5/5 out of 145 votes from MTBR members. Here's a shot of the 2010 model, I can see the OP posted in 2008, so a couple years later, expect refinements!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

illnacord said:


> I can see the OP posted in 2008


I wonder if the OP has made a decision between the two bikes yet


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

...


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

Not only did he dig up this thread, but then he agrees with the guy saying to get the chromoly bike, and posts up an aluminum one.


----------

